# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Internet and Digital Marketing

## Random Hero

Hey guys,

I am interested in learning more about SEOs, PPC, Google Adwords and Analytics, SMO and anything else related to IDM.

Can you guys supply some helpful links and maybe list some businesses that help with training in IDM.

----------


## Random Hero

Lol, anyone?

----------


## Dave A

What level would you say you are at now?

Novice (heard of it, haven't done anything yet), intermediate (understand some basic concepts), advanced (ready for a hot argument as to whether content really is king).

----------


## Random Hero

> What level would you say you are at now?
> 
> Novice (heard of it, haven't done anything yet), intermediate (understand some basic concepts), advanced (ready for a hot argument as to whether content really is king).


Hi Dave, thank you for the response.

Well Novice. I have read up about it  but I have no idea of how to apply it, but I get the theory of it some what.
I would love to learn more. Actually looking at http://www.ileadtraining.co.za/

nut would like some tips from professionals first and get some fundamentals in line before  paying money for training. plus that training is quite expansive.

----------


## Dave A

> I would love to learn more. Actually looking at http://www.ileadtraining.co.za/


Good grief! Given how long their home page took to load, perhaps they should attend some of their own courses on the subject  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Try using the Wikipedia page on SEO as a starting point rather.

----------


## Greig Whitton

I highly recommend MOZ's guides to SEO and social media respectively. Once you have worked through those, check out the MOZ Academy which hosts free video tutorials on a range of online marketing topics of graduating sophistication.

----------


## Random Hero

Thank you for the information. But I would like some face to face training where I can ask questions. any local companies or consultants who supply this service?

----------


## WPGuy

Hi Random Hero,

Like Greg said Moz is a great resource for SEO, however you should watch out not to get totally overwhelmed with SEO information on the internet. I feel that there are so many people giving advice about SEO out there with only a fraction of them knowing what they are talking about.

The basics are:
-On Page SEO (your keywords, title, meta tags etc)
-Off Page SEO (backlinks pointing to your website)
-Social indicators
-and a lot more like site speed, where your hosted, etc

You could also do a google search for Source Wave and Drip Apps - 2 great resources.

Good luck and hit me up if you need more information.

----------


## wynn

Perhaps 'Earnster Ninja' is what you are looking for, apparently It'l take about a year to perfect but Peter Carruthers says you will recoup your outlay before the year is up??

http://www.earnster.ninja/?inf_conta...5da2adebe12847

----------


## Loukie01

I am looking for quality blogs or websites in SA that are willing to add a backlink too my website? What will the costs be for something like that?

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Hey guys,
> 
> I am interested in learning more about SEOs, PPC, Google Adwords and Analytics, SMO and anything else related to IDM.
> 
> Can you guys supply some helpful links and maybe list some businesses that help with training in IDM.


Hey again Charl,

This is more my area of speciality. I love digital marketing and spend a ton of time reading articles/books and watching videos on anything related. 

As Greg mentioned before, Moz.com is a great place to start. Rand Fishkin (who runs Moz) is one of the people I admire most when it comes to thought leadership. 

Honestly digital marketing requires a ton of time investment. It's something you do diligently over a long period of time which ultimately reaps pretty big rewards.  :Smile: 

As for face-to-face training, be prepared to fork out for this. I can't think of anybody local that I would recommend in this regard. (Not to say there aren't any) 
Before I started my articles, I did a lot of consulting on digital marketing. I still do for our higher spending retainer clients but shy away from new clients. 

Make sure whoever you deal with is not sprouting information that's 5-10 years old, because that's sure to be a quick path to the bottom of the rankings.  :Smile:  

Honestly, the more you read, the more you learn. Look overseas to the guys who are dealing with the changes in trends as they happen, and not so much at the local guys who tend to be late to the party.

----------


## Tushar bhosale

Give more ideas for SMO

----------


## Sarahrose

there are many SEO and Digital Marketing professionals that I have personally met who are very serious to grow their career in SEO profession and this is simply because they understand the need of SEO for the online business owners and how it is expanding day by day. But, this is not the only reason for them to choose this field and i can bet on this, because SEO is a field which is completely different from any other professions and it depends on you, how you can make it more interesting for yourself.

There are no such degree of certifications require if you want to choose SEO as your career path, because anyone who is undergraduate, graduate or post graduate can join and of any background, who have knowledge of On-Page and Off-Page SEO. Not only this, must be aware of the fundamentals of SEO techniques and its concept. Along with SEO, if a person has basic knowledge of Social Media Optimization, Online Reputation Management and Pay Per Click (PPC) then the person can be counted in some of those exceptional ones.

Yeah, but, from whatever background you are coming make sure to have basic knowledge of off-page tasks that everyone have to perform at their beginning, HTML, XML, CSS they are used in On-site optimization of website pages, good communication skills, should be a good learner.

In case you need training on SEO, SMO, ORM or PPC there are several seo training institute who are offering 3-6 months of certification course in the desired profile. You can contact them, if you are strongly looking to choose SEO as a career option.

----------


## Tushar bhosale

Please suggest me about  SEOs, PPC, Google Adwords and Analytics..

----------


## adriel39

follow SEO MOZ Blog this is best blog for seo training

----------


## rawoke

> follow SEO MOZ Blog this is best blog for seo training


Definitely !
Also check out Google Pagespeed's

----------


## Juan-Pierre

If I may also recommend 2 others: Neil Patel from Ubersuggest and Quicksprout and also Brian Dean from Backlinco. These guys together with Moz are my personal favourites when it comes to SEO and all things digital marketing. Ubersuggest is an analysis tool that Neil Patel put out there which makes many paid versions look very bleak in comparison.

I definitely agree with you there Mark. Have to be very selective when you look for info on the net, that it is not outdated. But these guys I mentioned here above are in the top 5 in the world when it comes to this subject.

Also, I try to keep my go-to resource on the net to only 3 or 4 (of the best). Reason for this is so that I do not get overwhelmed with too much information and sometimes, the information out there can be contradictary. However, with these guys I mentioned you cannot go wrong!

----------


## Priya_Kataria

Internet marketing involves building a web presence and turning the resulting traffic into sales. 
Digital marketing involves using online channels to promote the benefits of your products. Sending emails, blogging, and connecting on social media all fall into this broad category. Online channels allow remote, but authentic, interactions that build loyalty. Common channels for digital marketing include:

Business websites and blogs
Search engine optimization
Email subscriber lists
Social media sites
Business networking sites
Online testimonials and review sites
Video-sharing sites
Press release distributors
Paid internet advertising
Apps and online tools

It depends on you what type of marketing do you want to do for the promotion of your brand.

----------


## Beachbum

There are many niches within digital marketing. I would propose researching how they all fit together and then specialising over time into the niche that you like most. GetSmarter have great online marketing courses and so do have Red & Yellow. Not cheap, but that's the price you pay for receiving it with a spoon to your mouth/brain. All the information is out there and my best advice (speaking as someone who've run digital agencies for 20 years), is learning by doing and staying on forums like this! Good luck!a

----------


## Beachbum

Google has great free training here: https://learndigital.withgoogle.com/digitalskills

----------

